# new member / new printer DTG



## vflegel (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi K just got a iehk laser & cnc systems co. ltd. flat bed DTG printer. It has an espon head but I see no other brand name. It came for china. I don't know much about it or how to use it but I hope I can learn from some of you and also help others.
Vic


----------



## serreal1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forums. Post a pic so we can see what we're dealing with.


----------



## Ghingis876 (Dec 28, 2010)

I would love for you to get it working soon as Iv always seen these on the Internet and wonder about the quality of both the machines and prints. Jeep us posted please


----------



## kellykaryn (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi there, have you managed to get your iehk flatbed printer working? We have just purchased the A3 tshirt printer. It arrived with no software or manual. They emailed the manual but the software that was sent cannot be opened. We have tried to get it going by watching utube. We are getting a little colour coming through but no legible pictures. Very frustrating!! I have contacted the company a few times but they are not much help. Is there anyone that can help please!!! Seems that it is trying to print the picture but not enough ink coming through. When we purchased this on the website it said as easy as a normal printer to work - definetly not the case, we have been trying for two weeks and still nothing......Please help!


----------



## vflegel (Sep 28, 2011)

I HAVE NOT DONE ANY THING WITH MY PRINTER YET. I GUESS I AM SCARED! DID YOU JUST PUT THE INK IN AND START? DO YOU KNOW DO I HAVE TO CLEAN IT OR JUST USE IT LIKE A NORMAL PRINTER? TO PRINT ON T-SHIRTS DO I HAVE TO STRETCH THEM OR HOLD THEM DOWN SOME HOW? iIAM GOING TO JUMP IN AND DO THIS I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED ON ANY THING THAT I LEARN


----------



## vflegel (Sep 28, 2011)

I will try to open my software and let you know if it works


----------



## vflegel (Sep 28, 2011)

My Printer is from IEHK Laser & CNC systems in China It is a








IE-A3 Pro T-Shirt Flatbed printer Printhead: ESPON 5760x1440Dpi​ 6 Cartridge (can use white ink, print on dark garment)​ Print Size:329mm(13") x600mm(23.6"It has 
Unique Head Cleaning System
Automatic Maintenance Processes
Do I need to put cleaning solvent in the printer somewhere for this to work? I have ink in all colors but I get a empty in signal and it will not print. It uses Flatbed printer use eco solvent/pigment ink and I have the bulk ink system.Can any one help me or have any manuals on how to use and maintain a printer like this. I need to know what the buttons on the front of the printed do as I can not read chines 
thanks
vic


----------



## vflegel (Sep 28, 2011)

kellykaryn said:


> Hi there, have you managed to get your iehk flatbed printer working? We have just purchased the A3 tshirt printer. It arrived with no software or manual. They emailed the manual but the software that was sent cannot be opened. We have tried to get it going by watching utube. We are getting a little colour coming through but no legible pictures. Very frustrating!! I have contacted the company a few times but they are not much help. Is there anyone that can help please!!! Seems that it is trying to print the picture but not enough ink coming through. When we purchased this on the website it said as easy as a normal printer to work - definetly not the case, we have been trying for two weeks and still nothing......Please help!


 T-Shirt Apprentice
*Thread Starter*

 

You can call me: Vic 
Member Since: Sep 2011
Posts: 5 
Thanks: 0
Thanked 0 Times in 0 Posts 
Mentioned: 0 Post(s)
Tagged: 0 Thread(s)











*Re: new member / new printer DTG* 
My Printer is from IEHK Laser & CNC systems in China It is a








IE-A3 Pro T-Shirt Flatbed printer Printhead: ESPON 5760x1440Dpi​ 6 Cartridge (can use white ink, print on dark garment)​ Print Size:329mm(13") x600mm(23.6"It has 
Unique Head Cleaning System
Automatic Maintenance Processes
Do I need to put cleaning solvent in the printer somewhere for this to work? I have ink in all colors but I get a empty in signal and it will not print. It uses Flatbed printer use eco solvent/pigment ink and I have the bulk ink system.Can any one help me or have any manuals on how to use and maintain a printer like this. I need to know what the buttons on the front of the printed do as I can not read chines 
thanks
vic


----------



## vflegel (Sep 28, 2011)

does any one have schematics for a flat bed printer? There is a small piece on the circuit board that looked like one of the parts was burnt. It had what looked like rubber cap on it that had melted. I carefully cut the rubber off and did not see any sign of a wire inside. The peice is only 2mm wide and maybe 5mm long it has four pins that go through the board. it looks like a u ( with square corners) the rubber was between the uprights of the u. could this be a fuse? I can not see what looks like any wire or burnt spots on it . It is black plastic. This is on my A-3 flatbed t-shirt printer from china it is a iehk


----------



## kellykaryn (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Vic,

I can email the manual we have received if you like. Maybe between the two of us we may be able to get this working. We have been trying to watch youtube for hints. L

Cheers
Karyn


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

vflegel said:


> does any one have schematics for a flat bed printer? There is a small piece on the circuit board that looked like one of the parts was burnt. It had what looked like rubber cap on it that had melted. I carefully cut the rubber off and did not see any sign of a wire inside. The peice is only 2mm wide and maybe 5mm long it has four pins that go through the board. it looks like a u ( with square corners) the rubber was between the uprights of the u. could this be a fuse? I can not see what looks like any wire or burnt spots on it . It is black plastic. This is on my A-3 flatbed t-shirt printer from china it is a iehk


The u you speak of sounds like a sensor that has been bypassed on the original epson setup, sounds like they coated this as it is no longer working as it would in its stock form...

I hate to say but by fooling with the electronics like that, it will probably not work as the reenginering was intennded now..because by removing the part it now shows this sensor is open to the mother board...


----------



## vflegel (Sep 28, 2011)

german13 said:


> The u you speak of sounds like a sensor that has been bypassed on the original epson setup, sounds like they coated this as it is no longer working as it would in its stock form...
> 
> I hate to say but by fooling with the electronics like that, it will probably not work as the reenginering was intennded now..because by removing the part it now shows this sensor is open to the mother board...


could this be a sensor that may just have a coated wire ( from another function) run through the "u" and it would scence the movement of currant? There is a wire that looks like it was run through the u. The printer started up last night and I printed some test lines and cleaned the printing head 4 times. It did not fix the problem it still printed with gaps in the lines. Now when I turn it back on it will not start it shows a jammed paper or restriction of the print head and show all the ink cartridges are empty they are full. This does have remote ink tanks on it. This is what it was dong before. I have tried it 25 times or more and it only let me print once.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

vflegel said:


> could this be a sensor that may just have a coated wire ( from another function) run through the "u" and it would scence the movement of currant? There is a wire that looks like it was run through the u. The printer started up last night and I printed some test lines and cleaned the printing head 4 times. It did not fix the problem it still printed with gaps in the lines. Now when I turn it back on it will not start it shows a jammed paper or restriction of the print head and show all the ink cartridges are empty they are full. This does have remote ink tanks on it. This is what it was dong before. I have tried it 25 times or more and it only let me print once.


The sensor is a transmissive photo interupter "epson original equipt for the paper tray feed in relation to timing, these are always bypassed by one or more means depending on the manufacturer... the paper jam error directly relates to this sensor, as when its in its stock form that sensor reads if the paper traveled the correct distance when feed.. since the printer no longer uses the paper feed it must be tricked to think its delivered the paper on time and theres many different ways this is done.. 

looks like you have some other things going on aswell that are hardware related. and the carts not recognize sounds like cheap carts, find out which model epson it is and order new carts and a raft chip inkjetcarts.us has good ones as a starting point..

Its really hard to diagnose without actually seeing it and how the printer is built, its kinda like telling your car mechanic your vehical is making a noise over the phone this is why manufacturer service is very important as they know exactly how there printer works!!

If you send me some pics of the printer setup (as many as you can with some close ups off all electronics and feed mechanism, and a video or two of its operation, i may be able to make some suggestions...cant promise anything but ill have a look I have never heard of the brand printer your referring to so im not familiar with its workings..


----------



## VitalTees (Jun 9, 2012)

did you guys get to the bottom of the problems?


----------



## jothakidd20 (Apr 5, 2018)

kellykaryn said:


> Hi there, have you managed to get your iehk flatbed printer working? We have just purchased the A3 tshirt printer. It arrived with no software or manual. They emailed the manual but the software that was sent cannot be opened. We have tried to get it going by watching utube. We are getting a little colour coming through but no legible pictures. Very frustrating!! I have contacted the company a few times but they are not much help. Is there anyone that can help please!!! Seems that it is trying to print the picture but not enough ink coming through. When we purchased this on the website it said as easy as a normal printer to work - definetly not the case, we have been trying for two weeks and still nothing......Please help!




Hi K, was wondering if you ever figured out how to use your DTG machine and if u have an email i can contact you at


----------



## jothakidd20 (Apr 5, 2018)

was wondering if anyone has figured out how to use the A3 DTG machine ??


----------

